# how much did you spend on you bike?



## rabidfox (Mar 1, 2009)

just wondering how much you all spent on your bike if you can also post pic


----------



## skeedunt (Sep 10, 2008)

one meeelion dollars


----------



## sbglax13 (Apr 21, 2008)

When I registered my bike with campus police at the begining of this semester I added up all my mod's and the original price of the bike. All together it was $1,925.
I will try to get a pic up at some point. It's a Jamis ventura with new Ultegra.


----------



## rabidfox (Mar 1, 2009)

i looked hard at jamis they sure looked awesome for the price


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

custom Curtlo s3 steel, now going on about 1800 miles, frame/fork new with new headset and BB everything else cobbled together. now it has a set of American classic sprint 350's i got on eBay. less than $2k total, the trash in the room was free


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

Hard to say. I started out with a Motobecane LeChamp SL, then changed the wheels once, then the saddle, then bought a Marinoni Piuma frame and swapped the parts over, then went through a couple of different saddles and a new seatpost, in the meantime trading and selling some of the unwanted parts. I figure I have about $1800 in the bike as it stands now, but I know if I went to buy a new version in a LBS, it would probably push $3000


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Latest bike - Cervelo RS full Red Gruppo with Reynolds Assault wheels, 3T stem, 3T carbon bars, Toupe saddle, Look Keo Carbon pedals. Back in May when I got it it added up to about $6500-$7000....


----------



## george costanza (Nov 3, 2008)

$600. the stock components suck but it fits me perfectly. i've since spent a good amount of money for upgrades.

here it is about a month after i got it:


----------



## rabidfox (Mar 1, 2009)

ya all got some cool bikes i just saw on craigs list dont seem like to bad of a bike but im not to sure may be to tall for me my inseam is like 29 if i recall http://atlanta.craigslist.org/bik/1071986898.html


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

adding everything up....about $4800


----------



## Bluffplace (Jul 30, 2008)

$800 from Craigslist. Plus $50 for 2 GP 4000-S tires from PBK


----------



## LostRower (Jun 17, 2008)

I spent $1100 on my Trek 2.1


----------



## BoneDigger (Aug 5, 2006)

I spent $1500 on my Giant TCR C3, just last week. Computer and a few other items probably brought the price up to $1600 or so.

Todd


----------



## CoffeeBean2 (Aug 6, 2005)

1) Cannondale (can't remember exact model) - $1000 for complete bike (Shimano 105), then spent ~$700 to upgrade to all Ultegra
2) Cannondale CAAD5 - $625 for frame/fork, then ~$1500 for components (DA 9-speed)
3) Trek 5900 - $1500 for frame/fork, then ~2000 for components, wheels
4) Cannondale CAAD9 - $550 for frame/fork (first C'dale frame trade-in plus warranty discount), swapped over DA components from CAAD5 frame. Put Ultegra components from first C'dale onto CAAD5 frame
5) Cannondale System Six - $1375 for complete bike (came with Rival). Had ~$750 in Force components put on (SRAM team deal)


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

i figure it must be pretty close to $3.5K,complete


----------



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

The best 4.8k I ever spent


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

'08 Cannondale Synapse Carbon 3 - closeout. With all of the modifications, probably around 3k now
Red cranks, Forte Precision carbon seatpost, Specialized Toupe saddle, 2 cheap CF water bottle cages from eBay, Neuvation M28 Aero3 wheelset w/ Ultegra Cassette, Conti GP4000 tires, Velox cloth rim tape, cheapo Ritchey winged al handlebars (think they are the EC30's??), Specialized BG bar Phat handlebar tape, Ultegra SL brakes.


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

1990 Kestrel 200ems - ~$3500, w/Paragon Ti BB, hand-built Mavic Open4cd
2002 Yeti Kokopelli - ~$1500, stock
2008 Quintana Roo Caliente,$2500,+170 FSA Team Issue compact crank,+100 PD7810 pedals


----------



## rabidfox (Mar 1, 2009)

lots of cool bikes everyone


----------



## El Caballito (Oct 31, 2004)

cmg said:


> custom Curtlo s3 steel, now going on about 1800 miles, frame/fork new with new headset and BB everything else cobbled together. now it has a set of American classic sprint 350's i got on eBay. less than $2k total, the trash in the room was free


that's why there's no furniture... sweet looking bike!


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Here is a pic. After all of the goodies I think it came in just over 6k


----------



## the embalmer (Sep 23, 2005)

2006 trek 5200 bought new in 2008 for 1650.00 at the lbs
2005 trek 1000 in 05 for about 600


----------



## doctor855 (Dec 27, 2008)

2008 cervelo r3-sl with sram red groupset, zipp bars and stem, and as of yet no wheels. 
it adds up to more than anyone that isn't into cycling would understand.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

doctor855 said:


> 2008 cervelo r3-sl with sram red groupset, zipp bars and stem, and as of yet no wheels.
> it adds up to more than anyone that isn't into cycling would understand.


Perhaps, but we're all IN to cycling here. Now spill the beans!!


----------



## B15serv (Apr 27, 2008)

2006 Scott Speedster S10
Look Keo pedals, Lake shoes
3T ergonova carbon bars, 3T stem, 3T carbon post, Terry Fly saddle
Neuvation wheels, Vredestein tires
Ive spent about $2,800 total with computer, bar tape etc.
retail on all of it would have been about $3,500 so im pretty happy
Future plans are to do a full Campy Chorus carbon group and then a Moots compact frame or something of the sort.

My other bike is a steel IRO singlespeed with FSA stem, post, wing bars. I have about $1,000 into that one.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

<a href="https://s234.photobucket.com/albums/ee212/Peanya/?action=view&current=Picture.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee212/Peanya/Picture.jpg" border="0" alt="Work in progress, rough draft"></a>
All in all, just over $900. The bike is mostly complete, this was before the cranks, stem and seatpost. Shifters and FD are Dura Ace, Crankset and derailleur are Ultegra.


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

*Wowie!*

What a great buy!



Bluffplace said:


> $800 from Craigslist. Plus $50 for 2 GP 4000-S tires from PBK


----------



## zipp2001 (Feb 24, 2007)

I've paid for 1 paint job $500 
Put newer components on my black Zipp2001 about $600
Bikes:
3 Zipp2001's (Free)
1 Cannondale Multi-sport (Free)

Sold my Cannondale Roadbike & Lightspeed Blade (Free)

Haven't had a new bike since 2001.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

I've got something like $7k in my steel Colnago.

When I finish my PedalForce build, I'll have about $750 in it. Many parts were scavenged off another bike that's just been sitting in the garage. It'll have mostly Campy Mirage 8sp components with Chorus brakes, open pro rims built on Chorus hubs, Specialized stem, Salsa bar. I'll replace the junky saddle with a Specialized saddle when I can and get some new Speedplay Zero pedals when I need to replace my cleats.


----------



## Frankinnj (Feb 8, 2009)

$3200.00 for the bike. I don't know how to post a picture or I would.


----------



## rabidfox (Mar 1, 2009)

i rather have a nice bike then a nice car.the way i figure it .is that it is legal to drive the bike at max speed ya sure would get in trouble in a car doing so


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

NTD 108,000 or USD $3128


----------



## ncvwnut (Oct 15, 2008)

$2000K with speedplay pedals, cleats and shoes. SRAM force, with Rival Crank....the stem is flipped


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Here is my VeloVie:

Full 09 Rival
Powertap rear wheel (Mavic Open Pro), Dura Ace front wheel (Mavic Open Pro)
Ceramic BB
Ritchey Pro bar
Thompson Seatpost and Stem

I can't really say how much total I spent on the bike due to team deals, but it was a fair amount under 3K total


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

about 11,000 retail with the Cannondale SI SL SRM that I have on it now.I only paid about 4000 though.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

thera's also this one which was a little under 7000 retail, but only paid a little under 2500 sans wheels as I included them with the price of the other bike. 
Add in a set of easton EC90s, and a set of mavic cosmic carbone ultimates, plus a set of open pro to chris kings hubs as training wheels.


----------



## Frankinnj (Feb 8, 2009)

Frankinnj said:


> $3200.00 for the bike. I don't know how to post a picture or I would.


Working on a picture


----------



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

*Scott CR1*

I've got about $2K into my bike. 
Everything except the Rear D/Cassette/Tires were previously owned

06 Scott CR1 SL frame
Zipp 300 cranks/BB
DA 7800 brakes
DA FD
Rival RD
Rival Cassette
Easton Circuit Wheelset
Deda Newton shallow drop bars
Ritchey WCS Stem
KEO Carbon Pedals
Easton EC90 Seatpost
Specialized Toupe Saddle
Winwood bottle cage
Deda Tires
Red Shifters


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

That is a sweet-lookin' bike, farva. Looks like you got a pretty decent deal for all of that around $2k


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

More than $3500 less than $4000 with the mods. Too lazy to do mental math right now.


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

On my cross bike, maybe about 1100 dollars. Perhaps 1500 if I had paid retail. No recent pictures, sorry.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

rward325 said:


> Here is a pic. After all of the goodies I think it came in just over 6k


What's the deal with your saddle?


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Not even my wife knows what I've got in them... :ihih:


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

rhauft said:


> Not even my wife knows what I've got in them... :ihih:


That IS the trick, isn't it??  But you're welcome to share with us how much, unless, of course, your wife has an account on here attempting to be a PI :wink:


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

how much?
my wife said too much.
I said not enought.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

CoLiKe20 said:


> how much?
> my wife said too much.
> I said not enought.


HAHA! A friend asked me how much the CAAD9's run (as I'm considering buying the cheapest one and upgrading) - I told him how LITTLE they cost and he freaked out on me. noobs


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

RoadBikeVirgin said:


> That IS the trick, isn't it??  But you're welcome to share with us how much, unless, of course, your wife has an account on here attempting to be a PI :wink:


Pro deals saved me about 50% but that's still an obsene amount of dinero for a bike... 
Btw she is sitting right next to me!


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

rhauft said:


> Pro deals saved me about 50% but that's still an obsene amount of dinero for a bike...
> Btw she is sitting right next to me!


Busted!  Do they give pro deals to fat asses like me?? No?

Awww. Sucks paying close to "retail"


----------



## GerryR (Sep 3, 2008)

rabidfox said:


> it is legal to drive the bike at max speed


Not true. Some friends and I were ticketed in Denver once for exceeding the speed limit on our bikes. And, we knew we were taking a chance when we were doing it so we had it coming. :blush2:

I paid $1,100 last September for my 2008 Scott CR1 Team with Shimano 105 components. So far all I've changed are the stem and saddle, plus I added a computer, bottle cages and a bento box., about 250-300 in changes and additions.


----------



## rabidfox (Mar 1, 2009)

i admit i never even seen these kinda bikes before.sadly ga isnt a big bikeing state or at least not in my area.matter fact i realy never see other folks rideing they all just ride in there cars i feel sad for em on nice days


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

seeborough said:


> What's the deal with your saddle?


New saddle that day, I just needed to reset to the proper measurement. It is taken care of now


----------



## Sebastionmerckx (Mar 6, 2008)

I have four bikes:

-2008 Tete De course . No camera in front of me at the moment so no photo. Anyway ,paid 2750 for it off ebay . 
-1997 Colnago Master light . Paid 2,450 for the frame and half group and then an additional 1,400 on various parts and wheels. 









-2002 Tete De Course. Probably about 3,500.









2007 Trek 1500. Ended up putting new wheels,ultegra brakes,carbon stem ,etc etc lol.....About 2,300 all told with extras.


----------



## tomk96 (Sep 24, 2007)

1900 for trek madone 5.9

no pics here


----------



## rabidfox (Mar 1, 2009)

some of them bikes are like art bet there fun to ride


----------



## Sebastionmerckx (Mar 6, 2008)

rabidfox said:


> some of them bikes are like art bet there fun to ride


Were you talking about mine ? If so ,thank you .


----------



## mikeyhou (Nov 24, 2008)

about $5000 for this Cervelo RS:










and $7500 for this Cervelo SLC-SL:


----------



## rawsonstreet (Jul 17, 2008)

$600 on a mint TCR C1 from CL, and at least another 600 in components and clothing! Here is the end product.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

About $2800 for my Ultegra and Ksyrium SL equipped Merlin Atreus in late 2005, not including pedals. Have changed the bars and saddle since then.


----------



## siclmn (Feb 7, 2004)

Fuji Team $1,200


----------



## zipp2001 (Feb 24, 2007)

Curty42082: That Lemond Tete DeCourse is to die for. What a nice looking machine.


----------



## Sebastionmerckx (Mar 6, 2008)

zipp2001 said:


> Curty42082: That Lemond Tete DeCourse is to die for. What a nice looking machine.


Why thank you sir =). It rides like a dream


----------



## Infini (Apr 21, 2003)

I forget exactly how much, but everything added up to somewhere between $4,000 and $4,500... Bought everything new.


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

3100

5200


----------



## theone29 (Aug 13, 2007)

i can't say cuz my wife will divorce or kill me. 
<br>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/thienn/2378093477/" title="DSC09744 [50%] by thien3204, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3114/2378093477_0a2da1a9c1_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="DSC09744 [50%]" /></a>
<br>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/thienn/2378922506/" title="DSC09728 [50%] by thien3204, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2408/2378922506_919c5edc81_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="DSC09728 [50%]" /></a>
<br>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/thienn/2378097507/" title="DSC09750 [50%] by thien3204, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3008/2378097507_552e1129a8_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="DSC09750 [50%]" /></a>
<br>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/thienn/3296120259/" title="DSC02390 by thien3204, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3607/3296120259_c7b5761bd2_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="DSC02390" /></a>
<br>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/thienn/3345205833/" title="DSC02527 by thien3204, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3397/3345205833_d506f4f0f3_o.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="DSC02527" /></a>
<br>
couldn't find my 2008 Look 595 Ultra and 2007 Litespeed Vortec pictures to post.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

2005 Colnago Mix, $3200 all total


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

theone29 - LOVE the brushed look of the paint job on your Cervelo  I need a drool cup now!!


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

I can't quite make it out - _who_ makes those wheels?


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

would probably set the customer back about $7g...$6400 w/ D/A 7850s....I've got Record/ Edge tubulars and D/A/ RR1.1s.

but I know people.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

rabidfox said:


> just wondering how much you all spent on your bike if you can also post pic


More than I told my wife I spent:


----------



## Zipp0 (Aug 19, 2008)

2001 Lemond Tourmalet - Reynolds 853
$400 Before the new wheels and pedals
About $700 now.
Fighting the urge to spend more...... Need new shifters...OK, want.


----------



## tonytourist (Jan 21, 2009)

2009 Specialized Tarmc Pro - 5k retail, paid substantially less than that. I just have Ultegra pedals on it and some Bontrager pedals. Plan on switching the stem and getting a computer soon, really want a Garmin. After that it's just a bunch of other little things that are fairly low on my list of priorities. Biking is an addiction, but at least it's a healthy one 








I also have a 2008 Specialized Stump Jumper Elite, it's pretty fun though it doesn't get enough rides in on it. I think it cost about 2700. No plans for that one really, fine as is.


----------



## John in Long Beach (Jan 24, 2009)

Felt Speed 22, $950. Some pretty $$$ bikes here, I had a tough time rationalizing spending a grand on a bicycle, now I don't feel so bad.

John in Long Beach, CA


----------



## T-Doc (Apr 4, 2002)

I know someone who just spent $15k on a custom Guru with all the trick components...that being said, he is one of the fastest Cat 1's in the area...anyone else would be considered an a$$hole showing up to a training ride or race with a rig like that.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

$5400.

Look 585 Ultra 
Campy Chorus
Reynolds carbon tubular wheels
two tubular tires. 


.


----------



## E.J.2 (Dec 29, 2008)

4-5 hundred less than I paid for the BLT.....


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

A better question would be. "How little did you spend to get a good bike"

My answer would be:
Six years ago I put my Gunnar Roadie together with full DA 7700, for less than $1400, complete. (thanks to a guy I know that wanted both his bikes to be Campy)(Parts had less than 1000 miles on them)
A year ago, I rebuilt it with DA 7800, for $0, complete. (thanks to a nice lady who tried to interface her car, with me, while on my bike)


----------



## tmotz (May 16, 2002)

*Hopefully post photo later*

My old Fuji was a swap for a old tv set. Had the bike 8 years and have about $40.00 in the bike. I don't think that is bad for around 10K miles I've put on it so far.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

Picked up the first 54cm '08 Madone 5.2 from my LBS - paid under $3500 with tax, 2 Bontrager XXX-Lite carbon cages, and DA pedals. Could have found a better deal. or cheaper brand, but so far I'm really happy with the bike and doing my best to keep the total spent/mile ridden below $0.50/mi, including cost of bike, extras, clothes, maint, tires, tubes, events (hotels for events, travel, food, entry fees).


----------



## jtsk (Mar 6, 2002)

Way too much.....and not nearly enough

Also, you imply that spending somehow stops. It never stops until you stop riding.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

About twice as much as I told my wife I spent.


----------



## novagator (Apr 4, 2002)

Rward325, love the paint work on that bike!


----------



## tristan86 (Oct 7, 2008)

Frame: Leader 796R
Fork: Leader i802
Bars: FSA Wing Compact Pro
Stem: FSA OS-99
Seat post: Ritchey comp
Saddle: Selle Italia Flite Gel Flow
Pedals: Nashbar Izoard
FD: SRAM Force
RD: SRAM Rival
Shifters: SRAM Rival
Crank: SRAM Rival compact 34/50
Brakes: Ultegra 6600
Cassette: Ultegra 12-25
Chain: Ultegra
Wheels: Zipp CSC Team Issue
Tires: Vittoria Rubino Pro 2
Cables: Jagwire 

Final Price was $1465. Ebay, Craigslist, and PBK were used for the majority of the components.


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> A better question would be. "How little did you spend to get a good bike"


+1.

i buy/sell a *lot* of bikes & parts, usually flipping it when i see something undervalued, sometimes cherry picking for myself. i almost never buy new, and then never at retail. chainlove/bonktown rock.

in the last ~2 years i have added a jamis sputnik w/decidedly non-OEM build-out, a '97 moots w/10s record/chorus mix & DT wheels, and an '08 pivot mach 4 w/DT wheels to the stable.

running a 'bike expenditure' report from my personal finance software over that same timeframe, there are a bajillion transactions in both directions, but the bottom line is ~$2k in real profit (even after all expenditures necessary to bring in the $10k+ [retail] of bikes mentioned above). but i do also spend a fair amount of time, looking/parting out/selling/building.



mtbbmet said:


> About twice as much as I told my wife I spent.


ain't that the truth...

actual conversation re: the moots/ouzo/king frameset:
"titanium! how much was that?!"
"a steal at $350. these things retail for ten times that."

best part is, i actually did pay $700...


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

Around $1500 by the end. After 5 months on the saddle, it's a keeper and is my fav road bike of the past 10 years riding..


----------



## c_warmath (Dec 22, 2007)

I know people have spent a lot more and a lot less. Here is mine, and yes my wife does know how much I spend I bicycle stuff, as she rides and has a fairly expensive bike too. Replacement value would be about 9500.00us for my bike with DA, fsa stem and bars, polar cs600 comp, toupe saddle, Reynolds assault clincher as my training wheels and dura ace tubular wheels for racing, bottle cages, speedplay pedals and anything else shown. I paid 6500.00us for everything new.


----------



## mustang1 (Feb 7, 2008)

Allez, Aksium, Thomson Elite = £740


----------



## johnlaxer (Mar 18, 2009)

I feel better now - I was struggling with spending 2k on a Synapse carbon 5 that I pick up tomorrow without riding that exact model - should be great compared to the beast I've had.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*Which one?*

I have an annual bike budget........I buy what I want & sell what I don't ride. I also buy frames and then build them up so I'm not quite certain what the final price is. Total is between $17 K & 22K I'll bet

Here they are from cheapest to most expensive.

Lemond Buenos Aires
Merckx MXL
Serotta Ottrott ST
Kirk Terraplane Fixie
Sach's signiture.

Len


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

You oughtta try and take some macro shots to showoff Sachs' lugwork. Just impeccable workmanship on those frames.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

I built up a PedalForce RS for about $650. Most parts were either scrounged from another bike I had or were spares from previous upgrades. Frame and fork were used. I had to buy new cables/housing, stem, headset, bb, bars, and tires/tubes.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

fast ferd said:


> You oughtta try and take some macro shots to showoff Sachs' lugwork. Just impeccable workmanship on those frames.


You mean like this..

Len


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

theone29 said:


> i can't say cuz my wife will divorce or kill me.
> 
> couldn't find my 2008 Look 595 Ultra and 2007 Litespeed Vortec pictures to post.


I need to find where your garage is located... :eek6::ihih:


----------



## fassa b (Mar 30, 2008)

I noticed a recurring theme here. "My wife don't know" 

My last bike was around 3K when she found out she thought I was nuts. 

The new one I don't have a total for yet but will be 5-6K when finished.


----------



## RICHARD IIII (Mar 17, 2009)

My girlfriends just moved in with me, so with only paying half the rent and bills now, I've treated myself to a dream bike, Colnago EPS in white, full Super Record, Reynolds assault wheels and Ritchey finishing kit (my name is Richard Reynolds!)
Total bill £5216 (pounds sterling!) But it was on 0% credit!
No pics yet as I have to wait 6 weeks for it.


----------



## free945 (Mar 19, 2009)

about 1100$.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

I spent $7500 on my new Waterford, knowing it would probably be my last new bike. I'm training now for a San Francisco to Los Angeles charity ride the first week in June, and this bike is sheer delight.


----------



## OES (Jan 23, 2002)

That stainless Wateford is almost too pretty to ride.

I spent $4200 on my much-plainer Waterford, self-built from parts I pulled together from all over. No build kit.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

doctor855 said:


> 2008 cervelo r3-sl with sram red groupset, zipp bars and stem, and as of yet no wheels.
> it adds up to more than anyone that isn't into cycling would understand.


Bike no go without wheels :mad2:


----------



## quickfeet18 (Mar 2, 2007)

This one was pretty reasonable at $4000 for project one 6.9 and rival. Look for new EC90 crankset in a few weeks


----------



## OffRoadRoadie (May 15, 2006)

I like to look at it as an investment in my health....


----------



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

*Winner - Funny*



skeedunt said:


> one meeelion dollars


Yeh, funny.


----------



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

*Winner - Bike*



rward325 said:


> Here is a pic. After all of the goodies I think it came in just over 6k


Yeh, Bike.


----------



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

I thought for sure QKwik or whatever his name is would have posted his Wilier in this thread, but then I remembered that he's already told how much it cost in a few other threads. And the M3.


----------



## padawan716 (Mar 22, 2008)

about $2100:










May not be a magical wonder carbon frame, or especially light at 17.9 pounds, but I love the way she rides. 

I have considered getting an 09 FG Lite frame somehow, but I don't know how the ride will stack up against this one. An all Alu frame might be too harsh of a ride - this one's just right - nice transmission of road feel without too much bite.



I've also built up a Look KG461, with Campy Mirage/Veloce, Campy Khamsin wheels, NOS bars, stem, and seatpost (a combined $40 thanks to a sale at LBS on 3T and Easton parts), for about $1000.

I'm beginning the process of upgrading the bike - it's a very nice, smooth ride, and the Khamsin wheels feel cheap on it. Not to mention the freewheel clicking is insane. I've got Ergonova Pro bars for it, and an Arx pro in the mail. I'll be building a custom wheelset for it as well, probably Aeroheads and Campy hubs - the Aerohead/Am.Classic have been outstanding on my Bianchi, though.


----------



## Flat Out (Aug 9, 2007)

brujenn said:


> I thought for sure QKwik or whatever his name is would have posted his Wilier in this thread, but then I remembered that he's already told how much it cost in a few other threads. And the M3.


And don't forget how overrated and overpriced his old C50 was.


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm estimating about $5K. I already had the handlebars and stem.


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

$700.00 cash, craigs list, had 100 miles on it from previous owner. 105 group set.










I retaped the handlebars, put my previous saddle on it (and put the stocl one back on my old bike), spent 55.00 on SPD pedals, got a new seat bag, new park mini tool, some bottle holders.

All in all I'd say I'm into it 800.00 now. I go for a progessional fitting on Friday and I suspect I'll be buying a new stem, not sure what else.


----------



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

Paid 2k for my budget carbon Dura Ace racer. Upgraded some components like Look Keo pedals, Fizik Alante saddle, FSA Plasma bars, Fulcrum Racing 5's[daily ride wheels]. Gonna add FSA brakes, Yokozuna cables, and maybe some ceramic bb and hubs in the future.


----------



## iherald (Oct 13, 2005)

free: rode across Canada for charity (which ended up cost me 10k) so I got a free bike.


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

Somewhere around $3000. Spent more $$$ building it _exactly _how I wanted it as opposed to getting something similar(ish) off-the-shelf (plus I saved a fair amound of weight). 

Cervelo S1

Component highlights include: 2007 Campy Centaur w/ 09 Shifters; handbuild DT Swiss wheels; Vittoria Rubino Pro tires; Deda Zero 100 bar/stem; Fizik Aliente saddle; Speedplay Zero pedals.


----------



## eldarko (Oct 27, 2007)

$2600


----------



## WWU (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm sort of in the middle of it, but I went back through PayPal to figure out exact costs to date...

$936.10 for my CAAD8 frame, Ultegra gruppo, fork, bars, stem and headset.

I still need wheels (Can't for the life of me decide on a pair), Thomson Elite Seatpost, Fizik Arrione Seat, Ultegra Cassette and Chain. The little things like tires, cables and bar tape will get figured in when I get that far. Probably about $30-40 for a Thomson Elite, maybe $50 or 60 for an Arrione, $50-60 for the cassette (Hopefully less), $30 for the chain. $160-$190 more besides wheels.

Approx. $990-$1030 excluding wheels.

Totals

$385.00 for CAAD8 Frame (New, never ridden condition)

$138.50 for the Ultegra 10sp Double Shifters
$152.65 for Ultegra Double Crankset, BB and Front and Rear Brakes
$55.00 for the Ultegra SS RD
+ $31.94 for the Ultegra FD
$378.09 For the Ultegra Gruppo (Minus Chain and Cassette)

$100.00 for Deda Black Magic Fork
$15.00 for 4Rox Roady Bars
$15 for ITM Four Racing Stem
$43.01 for the Cane Creek IS-8 Headset


----------



## Scuzzo (Jul 21, 2006)

Felt F35... with dura-ace 10sp and easton circuts.. about 800 bucks to date i have had the bike for some time and have had to just buy tires and chain and tape. 

rides as good or better then a lot of high end Ti or CF i have had..


----------



## exracer (Jun 6, 2005)

Which one?

The 92 Paramount OS - $2300+/-
The 04 Abici Vader - $4200+/-
The 06 Guerciotti Cartesio - $5500


----------



## bigchromewheelssuck (May 26, 2005)

*just shy of 3k*

Really happy with it..not sure of the year...anyone??


----------



## Rainbow Grease (May 21, 2010)

Bluffplace said:


> $800 from Craigslist. Plus $50 for 2 GP 4000-S tires from PBK



Sweet. What size is the frame?::


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

2010 LOOK 566 w/ Rival complete groupset

2400 bike

+ 122 LOOK Keo 2 Max
+ 12 Carbon Fiber Bottle Cage
+ 62 GP4000S F/R
+ 35 Cateye Micro Wireless

2631 Total as of today


----------



## PLAYONIT (Aug 25, 2009)

I have $3100 in mine.....


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

I've got a whole $2000 in the one I'm currently riding. But I already had the wheels.

Used PedalForce RS frame/fork.
Chorus
Specialized stem and bars and saddle
Thomson seat post (on sale)
Used Speedplay Zero pedals
Rolf Vector Pro wheels (bought back in '98 and were gathering dust)
I also had tires and tubes on it that were still good.

I've had to replace a few tires, bar tape, and the chain once.

Fixing to get a new bike, ordered just waiting for stuff to come in. That one will come in around $5500:
BMC Pro Machine
Chorus
pedals and saddle from a previous bike
Not sure yet on stem
Shimano PRO bars
Some sort of bar tape
Tires and tubes off another bike that got killed in a collision with a car.
Wheels from PSIMet (Alchemy hubs, Kinlin XR207 rims, CXRay spokes)

LBS gave me a really good price


----------



## been200mph (May 28, 2004)

Around $3K. '06 TCR Advanced frameset, Ultegra levers/derailleurs/brakes, D-A C24 CL wheelset with Maxxis tubes and Conti GP4000S tires, FSA Team Issue carbon crankset, KMC chain, USE Alien carbon post with WTB Rocket V Stealth saddle, ITM stem and bar, Cinelli tape, Garmin Edge 500, Arundel Dave-O cages, Blackburn carbon frame pump, dave2pvd "chain tickler", Blackburn seatpack. Don't even ask about the mtb cost. :yikes:


----------



## berndrea (Apr 29, 2010)

less then 1600 for my sram red carbon bike


----------



## RiceKilla (Sep 16, 2009)

$400 for a 2007 Trek 2.1 and $130 for a SRAM Red Crankset waiting to go on. New wheels soon to go on once insurance money comes in. Plan is to eventually do a BMC SL01. The trek was too good a deal to pass up.


















Around $3000 for my Turner 5 Spot. Titanium spokes and everything possible. The bike doesn't need anything. 26lbs flat, not bad for a 5+ inch trail/all mountain bike.


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

New bike is about $5600 for frame/fork and wheels/tires. I'm moving my campy 10spd group to it though so no cost in that department.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

I can't remember values with tax off the top of my head, and not going to bother calculating.

+Used 2006 Giant TCR Composite 2: $850
+Shimano PRO PLT bars + stem: $150 (some reason, was very inclined to get it at the LBS)
+Fi'zi:k Mircotex Tape: $20
+Thomson seatpost: $60
+Performance/Forte Apollo: $260 (w/discounts)
=$1340
Those things that come and go...
GP4000S: ~$100 (same case as the PRO PLT stuff)
CB Candy C Pedals: $50 (w/discounts)
=$150

Overall: $1490. Almost questioning why I didn't hold out for my previously-wanted CAAD9-4, but I still would've bought the PRO stuff, pedals, and the wheels, so the price gap is still wide. Only future upgrades I'd see is SRAM Apex or potential (well, based on Campy's move to 12) 11spd Rival only if my drivetrain starts falling apart. I got everything fine-set to my liking, and have nothing further to do than beat the bike to the ground. Go any further, and then yes, I should be looking at another bike entirely. You can only do so much to add some "future" or "speed" to the (a) bike that's worthwhile for the dollar.

Yeah, too much time on my hands this day:


----------



## natrab (Jun 19, 2010)

I know, always controversy over BD bikes. I bought it for the parts considering the entire bike cost less than the campy gruppo did at the time. Fact is, I paid $1750 shipped for a bike with a Campy Carbon Record group and I don't regret it. The rest of the parts are Ritchey WCS and while I originally planned on replacing the frame with something carbon or Ti maybe, it's been 3 years now and I've been pretty happy with the frame. I do admit I get a pang of guilt when I see vintage Motobecane frames and I understand how BD has soiled the name (and others). I wish they would just make their own brand sort of like BWW has.

Now I've got the itch to get a nicer frame and swap the parts onto it. I also finally killed the Ritchey Protocols that came with it (due to my user error - not paying attention and hitting a grate) and have ordered some Campy Eurus to replace them.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Sure, I'll play...*

2009 Scott Speedster S30
$1059 for the bike

Over the past year, I've spent
$70 for the Michelin Krylion 25s
$27 for the Sette seatpost
$15 for the bottle cages
$25 for the pedals
the saddle I already had...$30 originally, I think
$60 for the Bontrager stem
$15 for the bar tape
the computer I already had...$40 back in 2006

I'm saving now for my last big purchase for this bike, a Specialized Avatar saddle.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Yikes! Is that stem from Bontrager's ****** line?


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Probably too much.
But I'm worth it.  

Moots Compact with SRAM Red and Fulcrum Racing 1's









Santa Cruz Tallboy (Carbon Fibre) with XTR etc









Blacksheep Highlight (titanium) with XTR buildkit and other nice stuff


----------



## rustybucket (Mar 2, 2009)

maximum7 said:


> Yikes! Is that stem from Bontrager's ****** line?


LMAO 

@ Ventruck. Is that saddle and bar height comfortable to ride like that? You must be flexible.


----------



## SBH1973 (Nov 21, 2002)

*2009 Kestrel RT-900 - $2910 otd.*

I paid $2750 + 100 shipping + $60 assembly/tune at my LBS for my brand new 2009 Kestrel RT-900, so total was $2910. The bike originally retailed for $5750, so I think I did okay.

SRAM Red
Kysrium SL wheelset
15.7 lbs with Look Keo Carbon Max pedals, bottle cages, and computer.


----------



## Tim Red Beard (May 1, 2010)

*My New Cervelo RS (Leftover)*

2009 (Left over) 61cm Cervelo RS - w/ Full Ultegra Components - $2500
Came with Race X Lite Rims.

Add on's:

-Custom Fit at LBS by certified fitter.
-Garmin Edge 500 Bundle
-Wheels (Hand built) DT Swiss TK 7.1's w/ Dura Ace 7900 Wheelset 36F/36R
-Saddle (Specialized Milano Gel Seat) *probably going to upgrade
-CF Bars (off eBay) coming soon.
-2 CF Bottle Holders (off eBay) coming soon.

Total w/ add on's = $3500 WORTH EVERY PENNY! Love my Cervelo!!!


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

rustybucket said:


> @ Ventruck. Is that saddle and bar height comfortable to ride like that? You must be flexible.


I've never taken numerical records of my proportions or flexibility. I can say that I actually cannot touch my toes when stretching, but I do find the pictured setup comfortable. I'd like to credit my arm length for allowing me to do that.

Been riding with that setup since March. Longest ride was ~78mi with hills. I've debated switching to compact bars to see if off-the-saddle ( with hands on hoods) pedaling/form would improve, but I'm not complaining with my current setup. May still exploit if there's room for improvement in that regard with said compact bar when my pocket is less empty.


----------



## gandini (Oct 14, 2002)

This bike:








cost me a little over $11,000. That doesn't include the spare Edge 25 wheels ($2,500).


----------



## berndrea (Apr 29, 2010)

a little under 600 dollars


----------



## razer (Mar 23, 2010)

This bike cost me a little under $17k? Thanks to the weak Euros and Pounds and a little bit of Tax evasion....


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

maximum7 said:


> Yikes! Is that stem from Bontrager's ****** line?


Hmm...I guess the obvious retort would be... Your wife didn't seem to mind. But I hate being obvious 

Actually, it's from Bontrager's..place the bar tops level with the saddle height because that's the most comfortable position for me to ride...line. But hey, thanks for playing.


----------



## zion rasta (Aug 15, 2004)

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

The first rule about fight club is that you do not talk about fight club...


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

holy cromoly said:


> Around $1500 by the end. After 5 months on the saddle, it's a keeper and is my fav road bike of the past 10 years riding..



That is a nice looking bike, but the Mavic factory wheels really don't do it any favors.


----------



## Fai Mao (Nov 3, 2008)

About 3K US but it is hard to know for sure because I purchased the NOS parts of a period of about 2 years from Ebay


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

Now... that's a beautiful bike! How much does it weigh? 11 lbs?

I am not sure you want to advertise the part about "tax evasion".


----------



## gandini (Oct 14, 2002)

balatoe said:


> Now...How much does it weigh? 11 lbs? ...


It weighs about 13lbs - there are some heavier parts such as bars, stem, pedals. The Campag stuff is not the lightest.
This bike is an exceptional build--so beautifully put together. I don't think weight reduction is the goal, but the weight is still very impressive! Well done.
And not too many bikes cost $17,000!!


----------



## razer (Mar 23, 2010)

It weighs about 5.9kg according to my mechanic. 

The pedals are surprisingly light though. I chose the TIME stem and handlebars since they looked best of the bike. Could have gotten an extralite stem and schmolke handlebars but I think they'll spoil the looks of the bike. 

Not exactly a weight weenie project ( Duh, that's a heavy frame) but something that has parts I really like.


----------



## 151 (Apr 6, 2009)

Where can I get a white garage door?


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

$7K paid $2500 in all, (helps to have my own parts I realize).


----------



## zion rasta (Aug 15, 2004)

$6500 Bike + $3000 Wheels, do the math.


----------



## sa7nt (Jun 28, 2010)

Kredo Ultra SRAM Force ~$3500


----------

